# Forgive Me Outbackers ...for I Have Sinned



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

As some of you are aware, 
I have had my heart set on a Flagstaff 8524 5th wheel for quite some time. Flagstaff 8524 well unfortunately There is no Forrest River Flagstaff dealer in Vermont however there is a Forrest River Rockwood dealer that carries the same model under the Rockwood name Rockwood 8244s

Soooo.... We are in the preliminary stages of negotiating price quote and trade in on the 2006 21rs ...
We haven't jumped ship yet , but we are considering moving up to this 5th wheel.

Why do I feel like I should be saying a penance


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

ITS NOT THE TRAILER, ITS THE TRIP !
Tell me about the sailboat ! We lived on sailboats for near 20 years !


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter I'm a newbie by comparison to you, BUT I am willing to bet that your new SOB and you will be well received at your next rally visit! but from 21rs to a 5er is a BIG step! I like the slide out "dining room" with all the windows!
Enjoy! and since I live the closest to you I expect an invitation for a tour early on if you do indeed jump ship! 
With that said have you looked at my favorite 2010 outback 5er IF we were ready to leave the Abi-one!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

ember said:


> Scooter I'm a newbie by comparison to you, BUT I am willing to bet that your new SOB and you will be well received at your next rally visit! but from 21rs to a 5er is a BIG step! I like the slide out "dining room" with all the windows!
> Enjoy! and since I live the closest to you I expect an invitation for a tour early on if you do indeed jump ship!
> With that said have you looked at my favorite 2010 outback 5er IF we were ready to leave the Abi-one!


Saw one of those at the RV show. Really nice. DW and I was tempted. nice layout and well appointed.

One of the things you will find with moving up to a 5er is that it tows easier but is different when you go to back it up, not harder or easier, just different. So practice before you try something difficult like backing it between two trees with another tree across the road. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

No worries, just keep camping!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm... Penance for defecting to an SOB...

You may be on to something, Scooter.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WHY YOU SOB!!!!

Uhh, welcome to the club?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm... Penance for defecting to an SOB...
> 
> You may be on to something, Scooter.
> 
> ...


Maybe an SOB Club membership


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Quick update

Well the Rockwood dealer called

They are willing give me 16k for my 2006 21rs Outback (that's pretty darn good I think) 
They are willing to throw in 5th wheel slide hitch and installation.

Here's the sticky part , dealer said back when I purchased in 2006 banks were a little loose-r with the financing.
He said the best rates they have been able to get nowdays for their buyers is 8% over 12 years. 
also surprised me when he said no more 15 year financing was available. he said 8 - 10 years is now the norm. 
He can still get 12 years but may require 10% down.

*I would like to know for those who have recently purchased what rates and length of terms have you been quoted recently? *
I will be doing some calling around over the weekend myself.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

I shopped for my TT the same way I shopped for my house. Got approved at my credit union for a price range and then went shopping. I ended up with a 7 year loan @ 6.84%---they would have gone 10 years if I needed it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I found a similar story even at the end of 08. Things were pretty tight...


----------



## WiBadger (Jan 23, 2010)

I did the same as jcamp. In December I went to my local credit union where I bank and was approved for 5.24% for 5 years. It could have been longer but then the rate was going to go up some too.
Definitely shop around. The dealer said they were going to give me the rv show rate and it was significantly higher in rate and years. Good luck!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

When we bought in April of last year I was offered 6.5% for 12 years. If I remember correctly that was from US Bank and the dealer found that. I ended up using my credit union and got 4.25% for 48 months.

I'm guessing 12 years is still available if you can find it.


----------

